# First mount



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I got my coyote back from the taxidermist Saturday, it turned out pretty good. He's a average size dog but he has good color. Hopefully this year I'll find me a black one to get done.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks mighty fine, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks good !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yup!! Looks Great*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great attraction, I'd assume. Looks at home there.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, it's not at the shop by choice. The wife informed me that where it was going, I didn't argue to much since we just had the little one. I could see in a year or so him thinking it would be fun to play with.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice mount ! The wallpaper is nice too ! Didn't you tell her it was YOUR house ? If so post pics of the injuries she inflicted on you !

Hows that little one doing ?


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Just remember these two things: you can be right or you can be happy. If momma ain't happy ain't NO ONE happy!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice looking mount... How much did it cost you? If you don't mind...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Make some calls locally Eric, and then go look at their work. I know one guy who paid almost 2 grand to get a Bobcat mounted and another who paid 700, the 700 cat looks better all the way around. Neither of these were done local to you ( but in the same area) and unfortunately , the guy who did the 700 cat realized his work was worth more than he was charging.

Kruegers (sp) in Phoenix ( I-17 and the 101 area it's north something in the teens ave) does awesome work and will gladly let you look at their work.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good looking Mount!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Don I'll have to look into that... I am not in the market right now, but I would like to get one someday.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice looking mount

isnt it funny how we men always claim to wear the pants in the family

but its the wife who tells us which pair to put on lol


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks again guys, Don the little one is doing good. Unfortunately for me he has about two hours a night where he is basically a jerk, there is no making him happy he is just going to cry. Those hours happen to be when I get home from work. Lol

We both basically let eachother do what we want so I'm not going to complain. I could have brought it home, but it looks good at the shop so not much point in fighting it.

When it was all said and done it was $900. To be honest I didn't know if he would want to do another after this one, but he said he would be up for it. The bad thing about coyotes is they take a ton of time hence the price tag. If I would have gone with a simpler base it probably would have saved me $200, but I wanted it to be hung in a corner. All in all I'm very happy, pictures are hard to tell the quality of the work but he did excellent.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

"Thanks again guys, Don the little one is doing good. Unfortunately for me he has about two hours a night where he is basically a jerk, there is no making him happy he is just going to cry. Those hours happen to be when I get home from work. Lol "

Sounds like to me the young man just wants to spend some time with daddy !!! LOL grab it while you can once he discovers girls he will be mixed up for awhile, lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

True words of wisdom PW.

awprint:


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm not looking forward to those days, I guess it's better than having a girl to worry about. I have one to watch after, not all of them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

$900... I think I'll just buy a new firearm, or learn how to do taxidermy.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah it hurt, but I see myself doing another one this year if I get a good looking dog. We have pheasants here at the house so I was thinking about doing a pheasant coyote combo.

Good news it might be coming home! I let the wife get photos done with the dog and kid and I get to bring the coyote home. I say it's a fair trade.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks real nice, and I thought deer mounts were expensive! But then I'm not a taxidermist lol!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice looking mount.

my first mount was so durn long ago. bout the only thing I recall of it ,is her father weren't none to happy


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

That mount is amazing!


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice mount!


----------

